# Avatars for Dummies



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart, so here's a quick and dirty way to make ANY picture your AV.

1. Find any picture in the whole wide interweb that screams YOU.

2. Download it to your computer

3. Go to Resize Images online and follow the directions. Make sure to set the custom size to 100 Pixels.

4. Save your resized picture to your computer, and then do the whole AV upload thingy from your Control Panel.

Happy Uploading!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


>


 I actually did this for Cmag because she was bugging me about how to do it. haha!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

100 times easier......... Copy the link for the image you want to use. Go to "imageshak" and post the link in the box. check off resize to 80X100 and upload the file. no files will ever have to be saved on your HDD.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Sniper said:


> 100 times easier......... Copy the link for the image you want to use. Go to "imageshak" and post the link in the box. check off resize to 80X100 and upload the file. no files will ever have to be saved on your HDD.......


Always have to 1-up me brah? hahahaha

The only difference with your way is that if you don't remember where you got the picture...Once it's gone. It's gone.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sniper does that mean there's no link back ;-)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

On this note, id like someone to please come up with an avatar for my buddy LACOPPER.....its about time he had one...maybe an Adam 12 theme ...any ideas ppl?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Sniper does that mean there's no link back ;-)


Jigga WHAT ? !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

MTC - I have a great one of him on my phone from Thursday that I'll send ya.



mtc said:


> I'm lucky I can turn the friggin' thing on, and you want me to upload, jpeg, resize, imageshack, and pixel ??
> 
> Any wonder why you all aren't inundated with pics of Meatball?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> MTC - I have a great one of him on my phone from Thursday that I'll send ya.


send it to my phone and I will upload it for her.......


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know LACopper but when I think of LA Cops I always think of Clint Eastwood. I couldn't find a "Make my day" photo, but here are there:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> My daughter had to do my emu av... now that that's gone... Oh!! idea!! wait... dunno how I'm going to do it...


I can't quite remember how the text was formatted, but hopefully this will do...

Full size:









Av format:









If you like it, save it to your drive in case Gil does another reboot. Better yet, I'll just PM you with it attached.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be honest Obie (MTC) as an avatar that pic is really funny with the WTF??? on it. On an enlarged version, first thing in the morning, those are some creeeeeepy eyes.



Sniper said:


> Jigga WHAT ? !!!!!!!!!!!!


A quick link back reference to the pic I posted a while back that linked back to ALL my pics including a pic of myself LOL. I'm a science nerd not a computer geek. The imageshack is much better.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart, so here's a quick and dirty way to make ANY picture your AV.
> 
> 1. Find any picture in the whole wide interweb that screams YOU.
> 
> ...


Step 5: Make sure you don't one of SinePari's old ones...just sayin' 5-0


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

ZING!



SinePari said:


> Step 5: Make sure you don't one of SinePari's old ones...just sayin' 5-0


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like my new one lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Step 5: Make sure you don't one of SinePari's old ones...just sayin' 5-0


Sorry Sine. I didn't run mine against the used avatar database. I can't stand sloppy seconds. :t:
edit: now that you reminded me, I believe this: http://www.delawareonline.com/blogs/uploaded_images/jay-796057.JPG 
was yours?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I'm leaving my AV as it is just to know that I'm pissing you off 5-0 LMAO!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Sorry Sine. I didn't run mine against the used avatar database. I can't stand sloppy seconds. :t:
> edit: now that you reminded me, I believe this: http://www.delawareonline.com/blogs/uploaded_images/jay-796057.JPG
> was yours?


I used "mother of god" for a short time, than I kept "littering, and..." for a lot longer. Both are subject to call-up at any time...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I just wish I could find my old one........I feel lost and naked with out it.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I actually did this for Cmag because she was bugging me about how to do it. haha!!!


- Still calling you though


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the new AV cmag!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart, so here's a quick and dirty way to make ANY picture your AV.
> 
> 1. Find any picture in the whole wide interweb that screams YOU.
> 
> ...


5-0,

I was hatimg you for a few because I kept getting error type messages. Then my new avpopped up, so we are all good agian.



OfficerObie59 said:


> I can't quite remember how the text was formatted, but hopefully this will do...
> 
> Av format:
> 
> ...


MTC,

I always liked this one. If you don't put it back, I'm going to steal it from you! JK


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

I could've used this thread when I first became a member. I wen't about 3 years without one due to my lack of computer skills.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

7costanza said:


> On this note, id like someone to please come up with an avatar for my buddy LACOPPER.....its about time he had one...maybe an Adam 12 theme ...any ideas ppl?


7, thanks for thinking of me.

I finally figured it out, for the first time since I've been here! Now I'll have to change my avatar all the time, just to make up for lost time. 5-0 and Sniper, thanks for posting the instructions.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mtc said:


> I'm lucky I can turn the friggin' thing on, *and you want me to upload, jpeg, resize, imageshack, and pixel??*


:L: Damn MTC, did that make me laugh. That quote is worth stealing as a sig line.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Rock said:


> I just wish I could find my old one........I feel lost and naked with out it.


What's it worth to ya ????????


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I got a feeling Rock you do not want to be indebted to Sniper, just a feeling.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

5-0 said:


> I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart


I think we should all switch to what yours is out of spite!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

MetrowestPD said:


> I got a feeling Rock you do not want to be indebted to Sniper, just a feeling.


 Its not so bad Metro!! I had Snipe get me a free gift card for the mall one time. All he wanted in return were pictures of me naked!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Crvtte65 said:


> I think we should all switch to what yours is out of spite!


Haha! Don't copy your bros to spite myspace!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Its not so bad Metro!! I had Snipe get me a free gift card for the mall one time. All he wanted in return were pictures of me naked!!!


still waiting for you to square up with me too............


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> 7, thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> I finally figured it out, for the first time since I've been here! Now I'll have to change my avatar all the time, just to make up for lost time. 5-0 and Sniper, thanks for posting the instructions.


Looks good LA Copper. When ya coming back to the right coast for a visit ?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

new guy said:


> Looks good LA Copper. When ya coming back to the right coast for a visit ?


Hi New Guy,

Probably not until next Spring. I'm hoping to make it to either the Spring or Summer Meet and Greet.

How about you, when are you gonna make it out to the left coast for a visit?


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Hi New Guy,
> 
> Probably not until next Spring. I'm hoping to make it to either the Spring or Summer Meet and Greet.
> 
> How about you, when are you gonna make it out to the left coast for a visit?


Nothing in the works but it is on my bucket list. I'll be sure to let you know when I do. Stay safe.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Attention!!!!*

For those of you who had a particular attachement to your old avs, I was able to retrieve the avs for the vast majority of the regular Masscops users from my rarely used laptop's internet cache. I have uploded them to the MC server in the attached .zip file of this post. These avs were downloaded from June to August, with the last one downloaded on 8/22/09. If you changed your av after that date, it is most likely not there.

Note however, that the file names are the same that they were when the files were first uploded to Masscops plus a "[1]", so you might have to dig around the folder for a little while. For example, LawMan3's old GSD av is titled "k-9[1]", 94c's BANBUS USE RIGHT LANE is "Highway-sign[1]", resqy's is "thglock12[1]", NEPS is "bpd_circa_1895[1]" fra's is "5adf_1[1]", kttref's is "redsox[1]", CVette's is "im_ico_cartmancheesypoof[1]", and JAP's is "brother[1]", etc. to name a few. MTC, your exact original is "2liyanm[1]". I also saw the "3 Wolf Tee" pic in there somewhere.

There are 161 pics inside, and in additon to avs, some signature pics are in there as well.

The good thing is if you're having issues with the resize, it's done already as your old av appeared to be.

Happy hunting.

- Obes


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its about time LACOPPER!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your a God Obes!!

Obes your a God!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Your a God Obes!!
> 
> Obes your a God!!!


I try...

...or in your case, I suppose it's "We'll Try"...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I try...
> 
> ...or in your case, I suppose it's "We'll Try"...


 Again this is the bucket heads fault!!! They let the city burn down!!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Its about time LACOPPER!!


That's why the title of this thread has the word "dummies" in it. I'm one of those guys when it comes to computers. Finally, someone explained it in such a way that even I could understand it. Now I've got lots of pictures I can switch out with every few days. I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> *Attention!!!!*
> 
> For those of you who had a particular attachement to your old avs, I was able to retrieve the avs for the vast majority of the regular Masscops users from my rarely used laptop's internet cache. I have uploded them to the MC server in the attached .zip file of this post. These avs were downloaded from June to August, with the last one downloaded on 8/22/09. If you changed your av after that date, it is most likely not there.
> 
> ...


MAN!!! That's some extreme NERDERY right there. What people really want is the HBT pics back.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> MAN!!! That's some extreme NERDERY right there.


However I can be of assistance...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sine - I lost the thread - did anyone figure out who your av is???


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Sine - I lost the thread - did anyone figure out who your av is???


Sniper said he knows. It's a good thing to know if you do a lot of traffic stops.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/75002-username-etymology-27.html#post477889


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMAO 7!!! You really dont understand just how inept some of us are using computers! I would have had to find that section before I could get to the directions inside it!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

Well, I guess I've put it off for long enough. Thanks for the instructions -- I imagine I would have had the default forever and ever if not for them.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

I cant be this retarded. I cant get a picture to resize???


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

5-0 said:


> I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart


I was going to hold off until I could upload the hottie that was stabbing herself with an imaginary knife. But, since that probably won't happen for a while and that I'm a nice guy, I got off my ass and changed it for you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> I am sick of looking at the same avatar from everyone, and not being able to tell people apart, so here's a quick and dirty way to make ANY picture your AV.


Yeah, it is kind of annoying and fatigues the eye as your browsing down the page.

Plus, I didn't know sunglass-adonrning mall cops apprehended Sheriff Arpiao's escapees. Plus, some local pipefitters might take offense at the prisoner's ID #.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

How's that avatar?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Rock said:


> I just wish I could find my old one........I feel lost and naked with out it.


I've been meaning to ask you Rock, what was your AV? I remember that pic from some old movie or TV show, but I'm drawing a blank on the name.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

It's funny....I really don't know what it was. I liked it though. I remember when I first signed up I did a pic search for something like "fear" or "scared" and found that. Now I can't find it again. Obie, by any chance do you see my old av in there?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Rock said:


> It's funny....I really don't know what it was. I liked it though. I remember when I first signed up I did a pic search for something like "fear" or "scared" and found that. Now I can't find it again. Obie, by any chance do you see my old av in there?


This was your avatar, right?


----------



## Bug_Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

hooah. but on second thought. i had the thunder cats signal as my avatar... i don't think i saw anyone else with it... going to try and load it now. 

thanks!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow!! Outstanding!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

NOW...if someone could please explain what the hell it is, all this time I thought I was the only one.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7 Its the Thunder Cats call for help symbol! I think. I mean its been a lot of years since I have seen that show!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

For what it's worth, it's titled "ahhh". ???????

As in, "Ahhhhhhh, I feel whole again."


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad you found it b/c it wasn't in there.


----------

